# Is this a real Shimano brake or imitation ?



## waltereo (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm about to buy a used bike but I noticed something strange. The bike is a Giant TCR1 that is mounted with Shimano Ultegra. (link to TCR Specs)
But when I look at the brake, they didn't have any Shimano Ultegra logo but they really look like shimano product . same finish .
Usually the Shimano logo and the model name is printed on the brake.


Are these counterfeit brakes ? Did someone is in the same situation ??



Thanks


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

you could pull the brake off the bike, on the bike side there will be a model number stamped on the brake itself if it's a shimano product, also most shimano products have labeling on them but it may have worn off.


----------

